# Here come the Frogs.....



## itchyfeet (Aug 23, 2008)

Been locked out up till now so thanks to admin for sorting out the blockage.
Helen and I have lived and worked in France since 1985 but, retired in 2006 we are free to roam further.   
Bought first van (Hymer 544) early 2007 and that Spring toured Italy, Croatia and Slovenia.  Had a great time which converted us totally.
Flogged the first and bought newer Hymer 534 to cover Czech Rep. Austria and Germany.  Then spent Feb and March in Morocco, Spain and Portugal.  Morocco particularly good, we'll be back again next winter.
Now on a renewed 534 and will (early Sept.) be off for Greece.
We prefer wild camping when we can but it's prohibited in many of the countries of the old Eastern bloc so we only wild camp, perhaps, 20% of the time.  Car parks in Morocco don't really qualify!
We're unlikely to make any of your UK meets but maybe on the road sometime ???  
David.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard itchyfeet, you certainly seem to have covered a few miles since retiring, nice to have you aboard.


----------



## mlynnf50 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello Itchyfeet,  Sounds great, we were in Greece in May and June you will love it, we were in Pylos and around the mainland, We are also in France so looks us up somtime. up in the french Alps ~Keep us posted on campsites and wild sites. enjoy


----------



## Belgian (Sep 3, 2008)

Bonjour les "grenouilles" 
Soyez le bien-venu


----------

